# Changer d'écriture avec msn ou amsn



## libanais (5 Mars 2006)

Salut voila j'utilise la derniere version de amsn et de msn mac et j'aimerai pouvoir écrire avec les caracteres japonais. J'ai chercher pourtant et j'ai pas trouvé donc si quelqu'un connait la technique pourrait il me dire comment ^^
MERCI


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2006)

Forum Logiciels a dit:
			
		

> Bureautique, utilitaires, bases de données, solutions professionelles, logiciels d'éducation... Pour les logiciels Internet, rendez-vous dans le forum Internet.


On déménage...


----------

